# 2008 North Georgia Bear Hunt



## Marlin_444

Hey All:

Today is the day!

Visitors Not Staying Overnight - 

gr8 8 - With buddies and a guitar (still looking for a Banjo Player too)
Dana Young - In  (NOT CAMPING)
jdgator - In  - Visiting

CONFIRMED

Sleeping Arrangements to be specififed - 

lagrangedave - In 
Joe r (2) - In - 
milesfromhome706 (2) - In 

Sleeping arrangements specified - 

pnome - In   (Tent)
k g b - In  (Tent)
newmoon - In  (Tent)
new blood (2) - In  (Tent)
dertiedawg - In  (Tent, Fire Wood)
blsoutdoors - In  (Tent)
Ta-ton-ka chips (4) - In  (Tent & Netted in area w/ pigmy and a Hot Dang Pot-O-Deer Chilli...)
  - threeleggedpigmy
  - Al33
  - hewhowipeswithsleeves
Marlin_444 (2) - In  (Tent, Grill, Charcoal w/lighter, Deer Sausage & Tenderloins)
crossbreed - In  (Truck Camper, grill & Charcoal)


10/5 UPDATE: 18 Hunters... 


I'll be shooting a PM to you all...  

Need your e-mail and cell phone numbers... 

I'll send you mine!

Ron


----------



## Joe r

Im In ! Whos Draging


----------



## Marlin_444

Joe r said:


> Im In ! Whos Draging



Tell you what - 

You get one, I help you; I get one you help me!

Deal?


----------



## dorkmen

I am intrested.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

A few weeks back I took the 4 wheeler up to one of the USFS ATV trails near Chatsworth that's on the NFS land. The whole trip all I could think about was bear hunting as the views and area had me thinking that there could be one around any bend in the trail or just over the  ridge. From what I saw you'd better get one that had to dragged down hill rather than up hill :yikes:

My next goal was a 44 Magnum revolver for my hip and Contender help me fill that want. I'm now in  the process of refining my muzzle loader setup to be efficent but thorough for mountain hunting. 

I raise my hand as a possibility to join in your quest


----------



## Eddy M.




----------



## Marlin_444

Ok Fellas, there are three interested and one "" (you know who you are!)...

Schedule has been set - 10/11 & 12

Plan to be there the weekend of Muzzle Stuffer opening... 

Good news about that is Acorns should be poppin, nothin but Bow Hunters have been moving through the mountains to that point.

Location to be determined, possibly the spot at Brass Town Bald (Dana Young - you out there????)...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

OK here is a Bama Black Bear (NOTE: No Bear Season in Alabama)...  

This aughta get your gizzard thumpin...


----------



## Dana Young

yes I'm here, I might come see ya'll or if you let me know how many I might find you a better spot.


----------



## Eddy M.

Marlin_444 said:


> Ok Fellas, there are three interested and one "" (you know who you are!)...
> 
> Schedule has been set - 10/11 & 12
> 
> Plan to be there the weekend of Muzzle Stuffer opening...
> 
> Good news about that is Acorns should be poppin, nothin but Bow Hunters have been moving through the mountains to that point.
> 
> Location to be determined, possibly the spot at Brass Town Bald (Dana Young - you out there????)...
> 
> Ron



 OK I'm in if I'm well enough to hunt in the mountain terrain after this last surgery I just had-- what load suggestions for a 45 or 50 cal Encore do you have same as I load for deer??   eddy


----------



## Dana Young

Load the same as deer bears dish it out but they can't take it.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Eddy M. said:


> OK I'm in if I'm well enough to hunt in the mountain terrain after this last surgery I just had-- what load suggestions for a 45 or 50 cal Encore do you have same as I load for deer??   eddy



We could all take turns.
Drag the bear a ways, drop him, go back and get Eddy, drag him a ways, drop him, back for the bear... 

That's something I keep saying I'm gonna do and never do
Thanks for organizing this, Ron, I'm in.

Eddy you can ride with me, I think you're nearby


----------



## Eddy M.

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> We could all take turns.
> Drag the bear a ways, drop him, go back and get Eddy, drag him a ways, drop him, back for the bear...
> 
> That's something I keep saying I'm gonna do and never do
> Thanks for organizing this, Ron, I'm in.
> 
> Eddy you can ride with me, I think you're nearby



 I'm only 160# thats a breeze compared to a bearI'm over by Lassiter High School where they ran over my bear last week


----------



## Marlin_444

*Hey Mr. Dana...*



Dana Young said:


> yes I'm here, I might come see ya'll or if you let me know how many I might find you a better spot.



You are the man, we'll hook up with you ahead of time!

Good to hear from yah!  Hope you are well. 

How is Brian?

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> We could all take turns.
> Drag the bear a ways, drop him, go back and get Eddy, drag him a ways, drop him, back for the bear...
> 
> That's something I keep saying I'm gonna do and never do
> Thanks for organizing this, Ron, I'm in.
> 
> Eddy you can ride with me, I think you're nearby



Cool!  

Just no politics during the hunt 

Ron


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Marlin_444 said:


> Cool!
> 
> Just no politics during the hunt
> 
> Ron




I'll just "grin and bear it"


----------



## CHEVY3

Last year on Bull mountain Blue Ridge where were yall when we pulled this one for 2 plus hours.


----------



## dorkmen

Well I would love to go but I will be in Hawaii from the 10/10-10/18Yup, I know....


----------



## Marlin_444

dorkmen said:


> Well I would love to go but I will be in Hawaii from the 10/10-10/18Yup, I know....



You will be missed (whilest sipping Pina Coladas - make'm doubles for us!)



CHEVY3 said:


> Last year on Bull mountain Blue Ridge where were yall when we pulled this one for 2 plus hours.



Dang Chevy3 - We was witcha in spirit (ever-body say WHOO - HOOO!!!)...NICE Bear!!!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Tic Tok... Timesa Gettin Closer... 

Man am I get'n sighted...


----------



## Dana Young

I have saw three so far this year in the brasstown bald area. that ought to get ya'll fired up.


----------



## Marlin_444

*Bear Hunt'n...*



Dana Young said:


> I have saw three so far this year in the brasstown bald area. that ought to get ya'll fired up.




Hey Mr. Dana:

Good hear'n from yah!

Hope you and yours are well...  

Got a call from a Woody want'n to get a Bear and sent him your way....  

Looking forward to getting back up to the mountains soon...  

take care an we'll yak atcha soon!

Cooter


----------



## stev

Dana Young said:


> I have saw three so far this year in the brasstown bald area. that ought to get ya'll fired up.


Im ready .


----------



## Marlin_444

I hear that not so distant drum beat...  

Won't be long now, tune'm up and sight them in...

Yee Haw!!!


----------



## jdgator

I'd love to go bear hunting.


----------



## JohnK3

Count me in!


----------



## Marlin_444

Alright John, 

Opening weekend of Front End Loader season...  

Itsa plan!

Ron


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

Location decided upon yet? A camp to pull the camper to? Just thinking out loud as i scout over the USFS NF map


----------



## Marlin_444

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> Location decided upon yet? A camp to pull the camper to? Just thinking out loud as i scout over the USFS NF map



Hey SMS:

Dana Young is our Scout Master on this venture, he is reporting in ever now'n then...  

Unless he has a Honey Hole spotted for us just before the trip, we'll go to the usual spot out round Brass Town Bald... 

I know how to get there from Helen, so we'll prolly hook up in Helen on Friday e'nin; ifn we have a bunch of pull behind camper type sleep'n accomodations, we'll need to find a spot that can hold them...  

Not sure the "Usual Spot" cam hold more than 2 -3 campers...  

It's early yet, not sure how many folk are "Committed" (y'all know stuff comes up...) 

Onward and upward folks!!!

Ron


----------



## porkie

Do ya,ll have room for a couple more ? We could pull a small camper up to stay in or bring a big tent to sleep in along with a big cook tent to eat and hang out in.


----------



## Marlin_444

*Bear Hunt*



porkie said:


> Do ya,ll have room for a couple more ? We could pull a small camper up to stay in or bring a big tent to sleep in along with a big cook tent to eat and hang out in.



Hey Porkie:

We'll work it out...  

Opening weekend of Front End Loader Season...  

Ron


----------



## k_g_b

I'm keeping an eye on this and planning, however I won't know if I'm working until the day before.


----------



## Marlin_444

Yep, planning to be there...  But you all know that unfortunately, plans were made to be changed...  

Ron


----------



## base3448

Marlin, base here,  been way out of pocket for awhile, new job and duties at the house.   I am thinking about heading up archery the second weekend not sure yet.   How many days is the smoke pole at chatt NF?


----------



## crossbreed

you know I'm in! Going up to meet up with dana some time this month, and do some scouting and maybe get a hog or two. I'm bringing my rv it sleeps 7 so marlin444 you got a spot to sleep and I bringing my xlt 50cal. you traded with me. with my new nicon with BDC. and if I need to I can fit more then me and marlin. cuz I'm a little guy and marlin ain't that big eather. so I still have room for 4 or 5 in the rv.


----------



## crossbreed

hay dana call me and let me know when you want to do that scouting we talked about. I'll ride up on my bike!


----------



## Dana Young

Gonna start around the 15 th of August probably on every friday and sat till season so just let me know when you can come up.
Dana
P.S. Have saw three prospects from the road so far one around !50 lbs, one around 300 lbs and another between 3 and 400 lbs. the best I could tell.


----------



## Marlin_444

Dana Young said:


> Gonna start around the 15 th of August probably on every friday and sat till season so just let me know when you can come up.
> Dana
> P.S. Have saw three prospects from the road so far one around !50 lbs, one around 300 lbs and another between 3 and 400 lbs. the best I could tell.



Outstanding Mr. Dana...  Sounds like a great opportunity... Crossbreed, glad you still got the XLT; I liked it so much I had to get another one Jus Like it!!!

See yah soon!

Ron


----------



## JohnK3

Ron, I'm going to have to drop out and give up my spot to someone else.  Looking over the on-call schedule for that weekend shows me on-call for work that weekend.  Already swapped around a LOT of on-call to make deer season, so I'm going to have to just grin and bear it, so to speak!


----------



## Marlin_444

JohnK3 said:


> Ron, I'm going to have to drop out and give up my spot to someone else.  Looking over the on-call schedule for that weekend shows me on-call for work that weekend.  Already swapped around a LOT of on-call to make deer season, so I'm going to have to just grin and bear it, so to speak!




Hey John:

Understood...  We'll miss yah!

Next time!!!

Ron


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Dana Young said:


> Gonna start around the 15 th of August probably on every friday and sat till season so just let me know when you can come up.
> Dana
> P.S. Have saw three prospects from the road so far one around !50 lbs, one around 300 lbs and another between 3 and 400 lbs. the best I could tell.



First dibs on the 400 pounder


----------



## Dana Young

the big one was crossing the road and it looked as though he was as big around as a 55 gallon drum and looked like he nearly took up the whole lane and stood about  4 ft tall on all fours but I just really caught a good glimpse of him. Ta-Ton-ka chips you can have him if you want to get him out of that hole of at least 500 yards down th side of a mtn.


----------



## crossbreed

you can have that one but if you get him I'll help you pull it out!
but man that is going to be tuff.


----------



## lagrangedave

any special permits needed for this hunt?


----------



## Marlin_444

*North Georgia Bear Hunt 2008*



lagrangedave said:


> any special permits needed for this hunt?



Yep Dave...  Georgia Hunting License...  You can Bear Hunt from beginning of Bow Season to December 1st (Unless I missed something)...

Hey Buffalo Chips ----->  They are easier to carry up the 500 yards in pieces (Skinned and Quartered)...  

Dana - You are the Man...  Gonna get you a camera to keep in the truck...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

*Roll Call 9-15-2008*

We'll do a roll call on 9/15/2008... 

Y'all tunin up your bows???

Ron


----------



## milesfromhome706

I would like to get me and my buddy in on this. what do i need to do? i live in columbus GA and we are bow hunters. we were planning a bear hunt anyways and i think it would be better to go with people who have been going for a few years atleast. i found you guys looking at your 2006 thread. so let me know about what it is going to cost us. and what to expect.


----------



## Marlin_444

Let's all group together on 9/15... 

Dana Young put a call into me and I owe him a call back.

we'll get this party started then!

Ron


----------



## Dana Young

checked out a road around brasstown bald the other day and on about 1/2 mile rd I found 7 bear crossings. also found a place that will hold several campers if they are set up right.
Dana


----------



## Marlin_444

Thanks Dana, 

We appreciate it!

Ron


----------



## Eddy M.

still hoping to make the hunt this year with either my encore 50 or 45


----------



## JWilson

Are yall bow hunting or front end loaders?


----------



## Dana Young

Most will be muzzel loaders but you can bow hunt if you want.


----------



## Marlin_444

Eddy M. said:


> still hoping to make the hunt this year with either my encore 50 or 45



Hey Eddy, 

Looking forward to having a Encore Man with us!  What, not .54 (oh yeah, you traded that one...) 




JWilson said:


> Are yall bow hunting or front end loaders?



Yup, "J" like Dana said, you can hunt with a Stick-N-String if you bring one...  

I'll be Toten the Front-Stuffer...  Dang, I gotta sight it in...  Won't be long now!!!

Ron


----------



## Joe r

deal!


----------



## newmoon

Dana, are the bears making the transition from berrys to white oaks yet? I hunt couhuta and dont want to go scout before that happens. Gas prices will be rough going back and forth.                               thanks     alan


----------



## Dana Young

Acorns are falling so they should be going to the oaks. I haven't had a chance to really get out yet but all the crossings I found last sat eve were in the white oaks.


----------



## seabolt

Dana Young said:


> I have saw three so far this year in the brasstown bald area. that ought to get ya'll fired up.


Is that all we c that minie a week on richerd russel.a nuff mony il put u on more bear then u can drag out in a week.


----------



## Marlin_444

seabolt said:


> Is that all we c that minie a week on richerd russel.a nuff mony il put u on more bear then u can drag out in a week.



Hey seabolt,

Thanks for the offer...  

I'll take my chances with Dana Young...

Ron


----------



## Dana Young

SEABOLT, If I was over there every day looking I believe I would see more than that, so far every time I have been over there I have seen bear. But if you can guarentee a bear without baiting I'd say they should go with you.


----------



## crossbreed

hay seabolt I'll stick with dana young too! I learned more in one day with him than I did in 3 years in the woods and online!


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Dana and 'Breed...  

Maybe we can get SeaBolt to come out with us...  

We'll need some help in draging all the bear out of the woods...  

Come'on Sea Bolt...  

We need to have you with us...  

I'll drag yours if you'll drag mine... 

Deal???

Ron


----------



## crossbreed

Lol


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Y'all, 

Rally up for Dana, he's not feelin 100%; lets get the Mojo goin for him!

Get well Brother!!!


----------



## crossbreed

prayers sent for you dana
hope you feel better soon


----------



## madsnooker89

how do yall cook your bear?


----------



## Marlin_444

Not sure, never have - good question...  Maybe some of our Experienced Hunters and Cookers know how. 

Ron


----------



## newmoon

I found a place about 1/4 acre in size that was almost all white oaks and the bears have it worn out, I cant wait till next week to set up in that spot. The great thing is its private land and if I get one I can drive a 4 weeler almost to the spot.                                alan


----------



## Marlin_444

newmoon said:


> I found a place about 1/4 acre in size that was almost all white oaks and the bears have it worn out, I cant wait till next week to set up in that spot. The great thing is its private land and if I get one I can drive a 4 weeler almost to the spot.                                alan




LUCKY Dog!  Be safe... 

Ron


----------



## Eddy M.

newmoon said:


> I found a place about 1/4 acre in size that was almost all white oaks and the bears have it worn out, I cant wait till next week to set up in that spot. The great thing is its private land and if I get one I can drive a 4 weeler almost to the spot.                                alan



 sounds SWEET


----------



## newmoon

Its just proof that a blind hog will find a acorn now and then, I just have to keep my nerves settled long enough to make a shot when I get one LOL            alan


----------



## Marlin_444

OK Fellas...  Monday evening we run the list of folks to be at this event...  I am as giddy as a school girl!!!

Ron


----------



## Dana Young

found a camping area near by for $30 a night with hookups. about 3 or 4 miles from hunting area. or you can camp for free were we will be hunting.


----------



## blsoutdoors

I've been saying for the last 4 years that I was going to go bear hunting. I'd like to go up and hunt with you all on this trip. Never hunted bear before. Gotta be good and fun.,
Bernie


----------



## Marlin_444

blsoutdoors said:


> I've been saying for the last 4 years that I was going to go bear hunting. I'd like to go up and hunt with you all on this trip. Never hunted bear before. Gotta be good and fun.,
> Bernie




Hey Bernie:

Shoot me a PM with your e-mail and Cell Phone... 

Ron


----------



## jdgator

When I first read abou this thread I got so excited I decided to start walking everyday so I could get in shape to help drag. I've actually built up to jogging 3 miles 4 days a week!

Is the preferred tactic for North Georgia bear hunting spot-and-stalk or still hunting?


----------



## dertiedawg

Got room for one more?


----------



## Dana Young

mostly still hunting.

I'm sure there is room for 1 more.


----------



## Marlin_444

jdgator said:


> When I first read abou this thread I got so excited I decided to start walking everyday so I could get in shape to help drag. I've actually built up to jogging 3 miles 4 days a week!
> 
> Is the preferred tactic for North Georgia bear hunting spot-and-stalk or still hunting?



Me too...  Mostly 12 Ounce Curls...


----------



## Marlin_444

dertiedawg said:


> Got room for one more?




Hey dertiedawg, 

Shoot me a PM with your e-mail and cell number...  

You'll be in - 

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All:

CONFIRMED
dertiedawg - In 
blsoutdoors - In - 
Dana Young - Visitor - 
Eddy M. - In with a ?
Joe r (2) - In - 
Ta-ton-ka chips - In - 
jdgator - In - 
milesfromhome706 (2) - In - 
threeleggedpigmy - In - 
Marlin_444 - In - 


OK, today there are 12 to be there; 1 will be a day visitor and 1 other is a "? Mark" for health reasons... 

E-mail out to the confirms re: Meet Day and Time Suggestions, Camp, Food and Drink...  

I resent a e-mail and or PM to the remaining folks who expressed an interest but I have not heard from.

crossbreed - 
J wilson - 
k g b - 
base3448 - 
lagrangedave - 


Ron


----------



## Dana Young

how many campers are we looking at? How many want full hookups? how many want to camp in the hunting area?

I suggest we meet sometime friday the 10th at least by noon were we can get your camp set up and do a little scouting and find areas for you all to hunt. the area we will be hunting is very thick and we need to have every one bring at least a compass or GPS.

List of items needed 
flashlight with lots of extra batterys would reccomend 2
raingear
extra clothes
rope
good knife
boots 2 pair
plenty of extra socks
day pack
firstaid kit
watch
light weight food
any meds you might take regulary
plenty of water
ammo and powder
warm clothes in case the weather turns bad
an 8x8 tarp to drag your bear in or if you have one of those sleds or carts they might be helpful
thermocell
scent eliminater spray.
any thing else you can think of.

I believe we will get at least one bear with this big a crowd.
I will try to accomodate those with health problems close to camp.
I would like to have a prehunt meeting so I can answer questions and give advice as to how to maximize our efforts.
I am not the expert but I see several bears every year and have killed a few as well so if anyone dissagrees with me and has a better idea I am willing to listen. My main goal is for ya'll to have a successful hunt.


----------



## Dana Young

Oh one more thing this area is rugged so be prepared to do some strenious exersize. but i will find some areas close in and flat for those with health problems.


----------



## k_g_b

I've been out of town. PM returned.


----------



## Marlin_444

*Bear Hunt...*

OK fellas... 

13 and counting...  

a few are maybes... 

10 SOLID so far... 

I'll give it til this weekend and we'll lock it down...  

Dana has been scouting some spots, I hope to have crossbreed hook in to be our secondary scout...  

Dana, can you tell me if you hooked up with him yet???

Ron


----------



## Dana Young

I haven't talked to him in a couple of weeks but I will try to get ahold of him.


----------



## dertiedawg

Marlin_444 said:


> E-mail out to the confirms re: Meet Day and Time Suggestions, Camp, Food and Drink...
> 
> 
> Ron



Hey Ron, I didn't get that email, can you resend it to me.
Thanks,
Vin


----------



## Marlin_444

dertiedawg said:


> Hey Ron, I didn't get that email, can you resend it to me.
> Thanks,
> Vin




Sorry Y'all, I have not sent the e-mail yet... To send this weekend!

Have a Good'n!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

*e-mail out*

Hey All:

e-mail out this AM... 

Luxury Accomodations (Tent or Campers), 
Gourmet Food (Deer Chops and Sausage), 
World Travel (Helen) and 
Fine Beverages (Cold Adult Ones)... 
No upperclass snobs (Priceless)

If I left you out, swift kick for me... Send me a PM... 

Crossbreed where are you???

Ron


----------



## Dana Young

checked out the area today we saw one bear and found lots of sign


----------



## Marlin_444

*10/11 and 12  Bear Hunt...*



Dana Young said:


> checked out the area today we saw one bear and found lots of sign



Great... 

e-mail me with location for Camping and or Hunt... 

We'll break into groups and get some coverage...  

I will do my best to get by a ranger station and have some maps of the area... 

Pin it down in the e-mail to me... 

I still gotta get ahold of crossbreed...

I will get into Kennesaw on Thursday Evening... 

Gonna spend the night with my Oldest Girl...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=229460

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

*Bear Hunt*

Talked with crossbreed this AM... 

He is a go, cept RV will not be available...

I'll have my tent, it sleeps 4...

Check out this Bear Pic here in Bama (Bear Hunting is NOT legal) - Nice Blaze on it's chest...  I'd take him!

Last year and again this year...


----------



## Dana Young

Ive got one with a blaze like that


----------



## Dana Young

by the way ron that looks to be a 400to 500 lb boar


----------



## Marlin_444

Hope we see one like that...  We can skin and piece one out right?  The rules changes to bring the Hide and Head as I understand them now, right?


----------



## Dana Young

yea as long as what you bring out equals 75 lbs and they don't think you are wasting  any of it.


----------



## crossbreed

sorry ya'll had a lot going on lately but yes I'm in!


----------



## Marlin_444

lagrangedave... Where are you???


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All:

We have a group of 14 +/- 

I will be sending directions to camp this weekend.  

My plan is to get up as early as possible on Friday 10/10 and begin to setup camp. 

We need to get a count on Campers...  I will be bringing my Tent...

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

I will be bringing my tent


----------



## Marlin_444

OK... New e-mail out to you all...  Sleeping accomodations... 

dertidawg (Fine Hog Leg in that Avatar d'dog!) and I are bringing tents...  Let's hear what you'll be bringing...

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

Marlin_444 said:


> dertidawg (Fine Hog Leg in that Avatar d'dog!) and I are bringing tents...  Let's hear what you'll be bringing...
> 
> Ron


Thanks Ron.  I have plenty of wood for a fire, should I bring some?  What about food, anyone bringing a grill?


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Vin, I'll bring a Grill, Charcoal and my Starter (no fluid)... I plan to bring some Deer Sausage and some Tenderloins too... 

Who else if gonna bring what???

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Let's sound off on who is bringing what... Food, Drink, etc. as well as sleeping arrangements...  We have 4 tents so far...


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

I've got my tent and a screened room. I'll bring some firewood too. I also have my designated driver, Threeleggedpigmy, who we can use to carry equipment and firewood. If we run out, he can chop some more so somebady bring an axe. 
I can make a big pot of venison chili but be warned it's hot goin in and hot comin out  Someone needs to bring ice cream and extra TP for my chili


----------



## crossbreed

lol


----------



## Marlin_444

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I've got my tent and a screened room. I'll bring some firewood too. I also have my designated driver, Threeleggedpigmy, who we can use to carry equipment and firewood. If we run out, he can chop some more so somebady bring an axe.
> I can make a big pot of venison chili but be warned it's hot goin in and hot comin out  Someone needs to bring ice cream and extra TP for my chili



It'll be good to have extra Ice and Extra TP... Yee Hah!!!

Are you threatening me?  I need some TP for my Bunghole...  I am Cornholio...







I love Chili that Burns Twice!!!

Ron


----------



## Coon Dog

*will try*

i am going to try and come by and meet yall folks one night talked to dana he told me were yall will be


----------



## Marlin_444

Coon Dog said:


> i am going to try and come by and meet yall folks one night talked to dana he told me were yall will be




Come on Coon Dog...  We'll keep the fire goin!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All:

lagrangedave will be at the Fire with us!!!

Yee Hah!  Please get with me on your sleeping arrangements (Needs to know who will bring Campers/RV)... 

Have a Great Week!

Ron


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Can't Wait.   It is getting close!


----------



## Marlin_444

*Countdown*

10


----------



## crossbreed

my triger finger is iching! does that mean I'm getting a bear this year?


----------



## Dana Young

No that just means a skeeter bit ya.


----------



## Dana Young

Laying all jokes aside with the amount of sign in the area somebody should get one at least. but it will probably be me since yall ain t schooled yet.


----------



## Marlin_444

Dana Young said:


> Laying all jokes aside with the amount of sign in the area somebody should get one at least. but it will probably be me since yall ain t schooled yet.



That's fine by me!


----------



## crossbreed

I ain't schooled but I got a good teacher! mr. young


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Ron
Pygmy and I would like to add a new Woody's member to the bear hunt group, Onewhowipeswithsleeve

Unfortunately, Onewhowipeswithsleeve isn't allowed to use the internet at home since the incident last month when his wife caught him watching adult content web sites without his shorts on 

I hunted hogs this weekend with him and his woodsmanship is on par with any other Walmart shopper I know. Please be aware that this young man also suffers from Irritable Bowel Syndrome and should hunt downwind from any other serious hunters in our group. 

While this post is true and 100% accurate if anyone mentions this too him, I'll do the manly thing and deny I ever posted this info 


btw, anybody got extra room in their camper for this guy? He aint sleepin in my tent


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

But he did use stink bait to lure in the hogs.


----------



## Eddy M.

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Ron
> Pygmy and I would like to add a new Woody's member to the bear hunt group, Onewhowipeswithsleeve
> 
> Unfortunately, Onewhowipeswithsleeve isn't allowed to use the internet at home since the incident last month when his wife caught him watching adult content web sites without his shorts on
> 
> I hunted hogs this weekend with him and his woodsmanship is on par with any other Walmart shopper I know. Please be aware that this young man also suffers from Irritable Bowel Syndrome and should hunt downwind from any other serious hunters in our group.
> 
> While this post is true and 100% accurate if anyone mentions this too him, I'll do the manly thing and deny I ever posted this info
> 
> 
> btw, anybody got extra room in their camper for this guy? He aint sleepin in my tent


 and he is one of the guy's riding up with you right


----------



## dertiedawg

crossbreed said:


> I ain't schooled but I got a good teacher! mr. young



Mr Young gave me some schooling last week, so Im looking forward to draggin somethin out!  If not mine, somebody elses, but at least we will be draggin somethin.
Vin


----------



## new blood

*Room for another*

Ron,

Hey, I know I might be dropping in late on this but do you think yall might have room for me and possibly another. I've been doing the bear hunting thing solo for several years and have hooked up with some on this forum a couple of times. Still looking for my first bear and this sounds like a good time. Talked to Dana on the phone several weeks ago and I told him I might do some scouting with him but I've really had to focus on work lately. Let me know if it would be cool if me and a buddy join yall. If OK drop me a PM with some details as far as camp site and what yall like us to bring.


----------



## Marlin_444

*Count Down*

9 days and counting


----------



## Marlin_444

new blood said:


> Ron,
> 
> Hey, I know I might be dropping in late on this but do you think yall might have room for me and possibly another. I've been doing the bear hunting thing solo for several years and have hooked up with some on this forum a couple of times. Still looking for my first bear and this sounds like a good time. Talked to Dana on the phone several weeks ago and I told him I might do some scouting with him but I've really had to focus on work lately. Let me know if it would be cool if me and a buddy join yall. If OK drop me a PM with some details as far as camp site and what yall like us to bring.



Hey new blood... 

Always room for another couple folks...  *Send me a PM with your e-mail and cell...  *
Should be a good time, probably gonna get a Bear -r- 2 

No rules cept one...  

You get a Bear we help drag it out, I get a Bear we help drag it out...  

Probably a good idea to have a few folks bring tarps to help with the draggin


----------



## Marlin_444

dertiedawg said:


> Mr Young gave me some schooling last week, so Im looking forward to draggin somethin out!  If not mine, somebody elses, but at least we will be draggin somethin.
> Vin



That's the ticket Vin...  

We ALL help draggin out... 

That Dana, "Mr. Bear"...

See y'all soon!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Added new blood...  Yak at Dana Young for any more specifics on our Double Secret Bear Kill'n Location for this "Unofficial Woody's 3rd Annual Bear Hunt"... 

We now have slated 4 groups of 4 as with life on this Big Blue Marble everthang is subject to change... 

See y'all soon!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

T-Minus 8 Days and counting


----------



## newmoon

Since I Cant Beg Anyone Into Hunting Cohutta With Me Next Week Is There Room For One More I Have A Tent And Promise To Stay Out Of Every Ones Way.                     Thanks   Alan


----------



## Dana Young

plenty of room come on


----------



## Marlin_444

*North Georgia Bear Hunt...*



newmoon said:


> Since I Cant Beg Anyone Into Hunting Cohutta With Me Next Week Is There Room For One More I Have A Tent And Promise To Stay Out Of Every Ones Way.                     Thanks   Alan



Heck yeah newmoon... 

This will be a Bow or Muzzle Loader hunt...

Send me your e-mail and cell # in a PM... I'll forward you the e-mails sent out the past couple weekends...

As Dana said, there will be plenty of space to camp and hunt...  This is "FREE HUNTING" at it's best!

Oh and Y'all remember your Orange...  

Ron


----------



## newmoon

Thanks a bunch I look forward to both the hunt and fellowship.                         alan


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

newmoon said:


> Since I Cant Beg Anyone Into Hunting Cohutta With Me Next Week Is There Room For One More I Have A Tent And Promise To Stay Out Of Every Ones Way.                     Thanks   Alan




Will you wash dishes?
Stack/split firewood?
Help unload/load my truck?
Help drag out my 400lb bear?


----------



## Marlin_444

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Will you wash dishes?
> Stack/split firewood?
> Help unload/load my truck?
> Help drag out my 400lb bear?



Heck no, 

That's why we are having you bring Pigmy, Al33 and hewhowipeswithsleeves...

Ron


----------



## crossbreed

I'll bring some buffalo meat and a lot of pepsi and I can bring a grill
is there any thing else I need to bring? or that ya'll would like me to bring?


----------



## newmoon

TA-ton-CHIPS YOU REALY WANT ME TO FEEL AT HOME DONT YOU tHATS WHAT I AM TRYING TO GET AWAY FROM FOR A FEW DAYS LOL BUT I WILL PITCH IN AND HELP ANY WAY I CAN WITHIN REASON.  ALAN


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Marlin_444 said:


> Heck no,
> 
> That's why we are having you bring Pigmy, Al33 and hewhowipeswithsleeves...
> 
> Ron



 Right, guess them boys better bring some paper plates

Friday
Oct 10 Clear
Hi: 69° Lo: 44°
 Sunny skies. High 69F and low 44F.  5% 
Saturday
Oct 11 Clear
Hi: 72° Lo: 56°
 Sunny skies. High 72F and low 56F.


----------



## Marlin_444

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Right, guess them boys better bring some paper plates
> 
> Friday
> Oct 10 Clear
> Hi: 69° Lo: 44°
> Sunny skies. High 69F and low 44F.  5%
> Saturday
> Oct 11 Clear
> Hi: 72° Lo: 56°
> Sunny skies. High 72F and low 56F.



Looks like it'll be a couple of nice nights out under the stars!

I am making my "Take" list today...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

*Count Down*

T-Minus 7 Days and counting

I am as giddy as a Wendy's School Girl...


----------



## gr8 8

Didn't know this was going on , but myself and 4 buddies will be up that weekend. Where are you guys camping?


----------



## Dana Young

off hwy 180 near brasstown bald on forest service rd 296


----------



## gr8 8

ok will try to get by and meet everyone one night , maybe bring a guitar for a little entertainment


----------



## Marlin_444

Yee Hah... Live Music... Now that's what I am talking about!!!  

Hey Dana, this is our "Usual" or Unsual spot right?

Ron


----------



## Dana Young

its close by we'll be on a different rd instead of fs rd 292 we will be at the end of fs rd 296 about a mile or so away because we have more room for camping.


----------



## Marlin_444

Dana Young said:


> its close by we'll be on a different rd instead of fs rd 292 we will be at the end of fs rd 296 about a mile or so away because we have more room for camping.



Cool, I'll get out early on friday and we'll get over there... I'll give you a shout...  We'll wrap up any loose ends (insert Ta-ton-ka Chips' Chili Joke here) in a final e-mail to the crew this weekend!

I'll hit the road on Thursday afternoon to Kenneaw for the evening but will make a morning run to Macon, then up to the hills and hook up with you; get to Camp - Pop up the tent and make a run into Helen to meet with some late comers between 5:00 PM and 6:00 PM if anyone needs to...

Alrighty then...  I am so excited Imabouta soil my shorts... but I'll hold off... We got some FIRE BREATHING Chili to eat next weekend... Oh yeah... Got to add IMODIAN to my list of things to take (HAH!)

Ron


----------



## crossbreed

I can't hardly sleep!


----------



## Marlin_444

*Count Down Continues*

T-Minus 6 Days and counting

Ron


----------



## pnome

OK, so I've been keeping my eye on this for a while now.  Didn't know if I was going to have that weekend off from work, but it looks like I will, so....   If you've got room for one more I'm inclined to join ya.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> OK, so I've been keeping my eye on this for a while now.  Didn't know if I was going to have that weekend off from work, but it looks like I will, so....   If you've got room for one more I'm inclined to join ya.



Heck yeah, 

Always room for the Pnome, the Man and the Legend (of what we're not sure... but we'll find out next weekend!)... 

Send me your Cell and e-mail... I'll send you the e-mails that have been sent already to the rest of the crew(s)...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtqjmuUaYXA&feature=related

Whos is bringing the Banjo???

Ron


----------



## crossbreed

marlin 444 that is a great idea some one needs to bring a banjo!
but you can not play that song from deliverens. how ever you spell it


----------



## new blood

*IF I hear*

If I hear deliverance's dueling banjos playing I'm padlocking my tent. This will be my last bear hunt. Especially from a guy who's handle is "Crossbreed". I'm especially going to be keeping an eye out for you. 

Just kiddin Crossbreed- looking forward to meeting you and everyone else. Should be a great time. Hoping we have some luck. - John


----------



## Marlin_444

new blood said:


> If I hear deliverance's dueling banjos playing I'm padlocking my tent. This will be my last bear hunt. Especially from a guy who's handle is "Crossbreed". I'm especially going to be keeping an eye out for you.
> 
> Just kiddin Crossbreed- looking forward to meeting you and everyone else. Should be a great time. Hoping we have some luck. - John



No worries John, crossbreed is like me (Indian - Cigar Store kind, not 7-11) we've hunted together and I have met his wife... He aint got no use for a hard tail like you or me (HAH!)...

Hey but I'd like to see if we could get a Banjo Picker to hook up with us while we are there... 

Looking like we are gonna have a real good turn out this year...

Somebody bring a camera...

Y'all come!

Ron


----------



## Dana Young

I think I might be able to get the guy who played it in beliverance if you want me to


----------



## new blood

*No thanks*

Dana, I think I'm good with not having that guy in camp. Freaks me out everytime I see the movie. I appreciate the PM and I'll plan on seeing you next weekend. 

Marlin,

Do you suggest we shop for ourselves as far as groceries or are we all bringing something for everybody?

What is the game plan for the hunt? Are we all hunting in the same general area or are we breaking up into groups of different areas? Are you'll putting your stands out Friday afternoon? I wish I could do a half day on Friday and get up there earlier but I don't think that is going to be possible.


----------



## Marlin_444

Dana Young said:


> I think I might be able to get the guy who played it in beliverance if you want me to



Sounds good to me...  I love a good Banjo Crank'n!  Mouth Harp and Scrub Boards too... Spent my fair share of time in the  hills of Kentucky...  them boy's aint got nuthin on Georgia!!!   Cept maybe some Shine...

Speak'n of Shine... Old Brian is gonna join us...  Glad to hear from him today!

He will be with us on the hunt!

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

new blood said:


> Are you'll putting your stands out Friday afternoon? I wish I could do a half day on Friday and get up there earlier but I don't think that is going to be possible.



I took off of work Friday to get up there early and hunt Friday afternoon/evening.  I will be heading home on Saturday evening after the hunt.  Anyone else plan to be up there to hunt on Friday??  Ron, are you gonna hunt on Friday or just set up camp and hang out for the day??
Vin


----------



## Marlin_444

dertiedawg said:


> I took off of work Friday to get up there early and hunt Friday afternoon/evening.  I will be heading home on Saturday evening after the hunt.  Anyone else plan to be up there to hunt on Friday??  Ron, are you gonna hunt on Friday or just set up camp and hang out for the day??
> Vin



Hey Vin, 

I got some running around on Friday to do so I'll rolly just get camp setup and the Grill ready... 

Check the regulations...  It'll prolly be Bow Hunting only on Friday...  BP does not start until Saturday (You prolly alreday knew that).  

My son in law is coming with me and it's his first hunt ever... I am hopeful we get a bear, but if not us; you or someone else at camp does!

I will leave the house around Noon on Thursday, spend the night at mt Daughters, gotta run into Macon Friday AM; hoof it through Stone Mountain on my way up to the Mountains...  Should be there early afternoon...

Holler at me if you need anything. 

Ron


----------



## crossbreed

hay vin I'll be up there thur. till mon. afternoon I'll pm you my #


----------



## Dana Young

okay I can meet anyone on friday in cleveland at whayever time is best for everyone and we can get in a hunt or put up standsor whatever. everyone that can meet friday pm me with the earliest time you can be in cleveland and I set up a time to meet thats best for everyone.


----------



## Marlin_444

Went to the range and Iron Sighted my Double .50...  

Look out Bear...  Cooters comin and I am bringin my secret weapon...  My Son in Law....


----------



## KGauger

The banjo player from Deliverance is Billy Redden (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Billy_Redden).  He still lives in Rabun county and ran a place named the Cookie Jar in Clayton.  I don't think he makes many appearances anymore for health reasons.  But he could play a banjo!  Good luck on the bear hunt.


----------



## Marlin_444

*Counting Down...*

T-Minus 5 Days and counting!!!


----------



## Eddy M.

Doesn't look like I'll make it this year either  -- Friday is out I have to work- It's my wife's B'day- Kyle has a ballgame that night he is playing in ( drum line in Lassiter band)-- Saturday is questionable- Lassiter band is in a competition Saturday and normally I go to these-- and I am one of the few RN chaperone's they have and we have band members with health issues that  the county / and state require a RN has to be present at all times-- so me arriving Saturday AM is a slim chance-- arriving for the Sunday hunt is possible---- so for all practical purposes don't count me in unless you see me and the white elephant ( avalanche)


----------



## dertiedawg

Ron,  unfortunately, I don't have a BP so I will be hunting with bow on Friday and Saturday.  Being that you and your son in law plan to make it up early afternoon, he might want to set up his stand and hunt Friday afternoon.  Let me know if you need me to do anything before you get up there and I will make it earlier in the day if need be.  I plan to meet Dana and crossbreed around 1 o'clock if that is good with them.

Dana,  hows 1 o'clock if that is good for you and all else that plan to meet on Friday.  If so, let me know if you want to do lunch or meet up afterwards.

Crossbreed, hows 1 sound to you?  Got your PM.  Will give you a call during the week.


----------



## Marlin_444

dertiedawg said:


> Ron,  unfortunately, I don't have a BP so I will be hunting with bow on Friday and Saturday.  Being that you and your son in law plan to make it up early afternoon, he might want to set up his stand and hunt Friday afternoon.  Let me know if you need me to do anything before you get up there and I will make it earlier in the day if need be.  I plan to meet Dana and crossbreed around 1 o'clock if that is good with them.
> 
> Dana,  hows 1 o'clock if that is good for you and all else that plan to meet on Friday.  If so, let me know if you want to do lunch or meet up afterwards.
> 
> Crossbreed, hows 1 sound to you?  Got your PM.  Will give you a call during the week.



Hey Vin, 

If you are interested; I am suppose to pick up an extra BP Rifle on my way through Stone Mountain (HDMarty has traded me  )... I bring some extra powder, PowerBelts and Caps  just in case... 

I hope we will hit the mountain(s) by 2:00 PM but I have some running around to do in the AM (Macon, Stone Mountain...) 

The "Son in Law" will be with me in two ways...  I will hopefully have him do some Still Hunting with me and I renamed my Pedersoli Double .50 "The Son in Law" in his honor...  He is trying to get on with the Smyrna Department fo Corrections...  So he'll be a Law Man too...  Now I gotta watch my P's and Q's around him 

See y'all there!


----------



## Marlin_444

*Check the regs...*

I believe we can Skin and "Part Out" a bear under the new regs from last year... 

Here are some tables for "Shot Placement" and "Skinning a Bear Out"

Placement %'s...







Skinning it out... 






Can one of you "Bear Hunting" X-Sperts validate that a Bear can be parted out, and you have 3 days to have the skin & Skull checked in...

Ron


----------



## newmoon

I Talked To A Bioligist Last Week And He Said All He Had To See Was The Hide And Head, That Was In Armurchee I Dont Know About Gainsville. I Plan To Go Over Early Thursday And Set Up My Tent And Bow Hunt That Afternoon And Friday. Dana Gave Me Directions So When You Get There And See A Old Black Pathfinder With New Moon Game Calls On The Doors Its Me. Who Else Is Going Thursday?                                    Alan


----------



## Marlin_444

crossbreed is gonna be there, dertidog will be up on Friday AM...  Give them a PM... I am gonna send everyones digits out to you this afternoon in a e-mail...

I believe the Head and Hide rule is Statewide so we'll not have to Drag 500 Pounds out of the woods... Hide, Head, Backstraps and Hams for me... 

Ron


----------



## pnome

I'll be heading up friday after work.  Most likely get there around 6-7 PM.  Too late to hunt, but enough time to get my tent set up anyway.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> I'll be heading up friday after work.  Most likely get there around 6-7 PM.  Too late to hunt, but enough time to get my tent set up anyway.



Sounds good Joe...

Let us know if you need some assistance in guiding you in...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Eddy M. said:


> Doesn't look like I'll make it this year either  -- Friday is out I have to work- It's my wife's B'day- Kyle has a ballgame that night he is playing in ( drum line in Lassiter band)-- Saturday is questionable- Lassiter band is in a competition Saturday and normally I go to these-- and I am one of the few RN chaperone's they have and we have band members with health issues that  the county / and state require a RN has to be present at all times-- so me arriving Saturday AM is a slim chance-- arriving for the Sunday hunt is possible---- so for all practical purposes don't count me in unless you see me and the white elephant ( avalanche)



Eddie, 

Come if you can Brother... We'll keep you post if not!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

*Woody's Unofficial 2008 Bear Hunt...*

T-Minus 4 Days and counting 

Y'all come!

Ron


----------



## crossbreed

I'm trying to get every thing here taken care of early this week so I can get up there early and do some scouting in hopes to find alot of bear sign I'll be in a white 4 door chevy 3500. I'm shooting for wednesday. but might be thursday am.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Shot the Encore yesterday with Pigmy and I'm dead on 
Pygmy's good to go with his Knight, these are just not "primative weapons"  
I hope we get organized and get there to hunt Friday afternoon with the bows

Hey Ron, since your Son in Law and Hewhowipeswithsleeves are greenhorns, are we taking them to the top of Brasstown Bald to get some last minute Snipe hunting in?


----------



## crossbreed

Lol


----------



## Dana Young

lots of snipes up around the top.


----------



## dertiedawg

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey Vin,
> 
> If you are interested; I am suppose to pick up an extra BP Rifle on my way through Stone Mountain (HDMarty has traded me  )... I bring some extra powder, PowerBelts and Caps  just in case...


That would be great Ron!  I would appreciate that!
Thanks,
Vin


----------



## Marlin_444

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Shot the Encore yesterday with Pigmy and I'm dead on
> Pygmy's good to go with his Knight, these are just not "primative weapons"
> I hope we get organized and get there to hunt Friday afternoon with the bows
> 
> Hey Ron, since your Son in Law and Hewhowipeswithsleeves are greenhorns, are we taking them to the top of Brasstown Bald to get some last minute Snipe hunting in?




Thought we'd Smere then with Honey and Peanut butter and use'm for bait...  Oh, no wait a minute...  No baiting allowed...  Told my Daughter if a Bear attacked me not to worry... I would shoot Chad (the Son in Law) in the leg and I'll just walk away... (HAH!)...  That'll work...


----------



## dertiedawg

Hey guys, just cut and pasting Dana's "what to bring list", and added some more stuff, so those of us getting our stuff together have something to double check.  Don't forget toilet paper!  If anyone has any ideas of what else to bring, please add to the post.
Vin


List of items needed 
Compass or GPS
toilet paper
hunting license
BP rifle/handgun / Bow
Orange vest
tooth brush and paste
sleeping bag/cot/mat
flashlight with lots of extra batteries would recommend 2
raingear
extra clothes
rope
good knife
boots 2 pair
plenty of extra socks
day pack
firstaid kit
watch
light weight food
any meds you might take regulary
plenty of water
ammo and powder
warm clothes in case the weather turns bad
an 8x8 tarp to drag your bear in or if you have one of those sleds or carts they might be helpful
thermocell
scent eliminater spray.
any thing else you can think of.


----------



## pnome

> If anyone has any ideas of what else to bring, please add to the post.



You forgot a banjo.


----------



## Marlin_444

dertiedawg said:


> That would be great Ron!  I would appreciate that!
> Thanks,
> Vin



No problem Vin, I am up for a good time hunting and camping...  

It's a side lock (CVA Mountain Stalker) uses #11 Primer Caps, so we'll rig it up with 90 Grains of T7, a .295 Grain Aero Tip PowerBelt and you'll be good to go... I'll have extra caps too... 











I'll have an extra Speed Loader rigged to go with it, we will run a patch through the Barrel Friday evening when I get to camp; load it in the AM.

I fell in love with BP hunting but heck, I love it all - Bow, Black Powder and Modern Gun...


----------



## Marlin_444

dertiedawg said:


> Hey guys, just cut and pasting Dana's "what to bring list", and added some more stuff, so those of us getting our stuff together have something to double check.  Don't forget toilet paper!  If anyone has any ideas of what else to bring, please add to the post.
> Vin
> 
> 
> List of items needed
> Compass or GPS
> toilet paper
> hunting license
> BP rifle/handgun / Bow
> Orange vest
> tooth brush and paste
> sleeping bag/cot/mat
> flashlight with lots of extra batteries would recommend 2
> raingear
> extra clothes
> rope
> good knife
> boots 2 pair
> plenty of extra socks
> day pack
> firstaid kit
> watch
> light weight food
> any meds you might take regulary
> plenty of water
> ammo and powder
> warm clothes in case the weather turns bad
> an 8x8 tarp to drag your bear in or if you have one of those sleds or carts they might be helpful
> thermocell
> scent eliminater spray.
> any thing else you can think of.



Imodian - for after Chilli
Beano - for Whistling Dixie backwards...
Ibuprofen - for After beverages
Radio - News, weather...

Remember - Side arms are permissable, suggested; never know what evil lurks in the hearts of men (I hear Banjo Music )

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

Marlin_444 said:


> No problem Vin, I am up for a good time hunting and camping...
> 
> It's a side lock (CVA Mountain Stalker) uses #11 Primer Caps, so we'll rig it up with 90 Grains of T7, a .295 Grain Aero Tip PowerBelt and you'll be good to go... I'll have extra caps too...



Thanks again Ron, I really appreciate it.  Never used one before so it will be a new experience.

For anyone who is interested and who has a concealed carry permit... it IS legal to carry concealed in Georgia (reciprocity included, Ron, Bama has reciprocity with GA) on National Forest lands during bow or BP hunts and on National Forest lands in general except in buildings on National Forest land.
Vin


----------



## Dana Young

Three different bears were saw in the area saturday morn.


----------



## Dana Young

How many of ya'll are scared of bears?













no need to be they are just big ole babbys


----------



## dertiedawg

Dana Young said:


> Three different bears were saw in the area saturday morn.



I hope your settin appointments... make mine at 9AM
Vin


----------



## Dana Young

Why 9 am when we can be done before breakfast?


----------



## dertiedawg

Dana Young said:


> Why 9 am when we can be done before breakfast?



This way I can sleep till 8


----------



## davo

Is anybody hunting Cohutta Oct. 9-12 ? Firearms season will be open there.


----------



## Dana Young

okay I will have him standing under your tree stand at 9 ambut you better be on time because I aint as young as I used to be and I can't hold him over an hour without me or him getting hurt. Any particular size bear you want?


----------



## Dana Young

I won't be but good luck to you.


----------



## dertiedawg

Dana Young said:


> Any particular size bear you want?



Any size is good, we'll have about 24 guys to participate in the draggin festivities.


----------



## Dana Young

I told you before I don't drag, I kill and ya'll drag.


----------



## Marlin_444

Dana Young said:


> I told you before I don't drag, I kill and ya'll drag.



DRAG... 

That's for HOMO's...  Does'nt make you a Bad Person Butt...

I'll carve mine up where I drop it (been sharpening my gutting and skinning knives)...  

Hide & Head, Backstraps (got some Moores with me to Marinate them in) and Hind Quarters for Stewin... 

I aint dragging nuthin but my Fat Backside...  

The Bear Rug will be in honor of my Papaw Terry (Cherokee Indian)...  

Backstraps, well we all will enjoy them (Fresh Meat) and the hind quarters will go home for the Stew Pot!

Dang I am PUMP... 

Change in plans... 

I'll be up early on Friday...

Gonna make the Macon Run on Thursday... 

Me and the SIL (Son in law) will run through Stone Mountain and head up to camp in the AM...  

Hoping to be there by Noon...

Dana, pnome (Joe ) is wanting some written directions... 

All we need to do is come in through Helen, go straight out, go left on 180 then pass the Brass Town Bald entrance on right and proceed to the State Forestry Road and go left on it, right?

Let me know what I missed, ask my wife she'll tell you I am missing ALOT bounce...

Ron


----------



## Dana Young

I pm'd you with directions from 3 directions if you want to pass them out to all concerned that would be great. I'll get on up there friday am if noone needs me to meeet them in cleveland.


----------



## Dana Young

Alright guys I may go up thursday night and stay with crossbreed or my sons house only about 15 min from hunt sight. My cell # is 706-200-6804 and I have service in the area if anyone needs me to I will talk you in from cleveland or will meet you at the entrance to hwy 180. I know I told someone I would be able to meet them in cleveland but I can talk you in just as well or meet you closer to the site. Just let me know.


----------



## dertiedawg

Marlin_444 said:


> I'll carve mine up where I drop it (been sharpening my gutting and skinning knives)...


If I make a kill, hope your ready for some schooling, Id be happy to learn how to do it.  I just guttem and takem to the butcher.  Been wantin to learn how to cutemup for quite some time.



Marlin_444 said:


> The Bear Rug will be in honor of my Papaw Terry (Cherokee Indian)...


One for the wall in my basement office.


Marlin_444 said:


> Backstraps, well we all will enjoy them (Fresh Meat) and the hind quarters will go home for the Stew Pot!


Sounds like a plan, my bear too!
Never ate bear before, looking forward to tryin it.



Marlin_444 said:


> Change in plans...
> 
> I'll be up early on Friday...
> 
> Gonna make the Macon Run on Thursday...
> 
> Me and the SIL (Son in law) will run through Stone Mountain and head up to camp in the AM...
> 
> Hoping to be there by Noon...


Do I hear "early start on the hunt" for you too.  Im up 400, if your passing through this side of town, maybe you wanna meet up.  Im off work Friday so I can head up as early as I want.


Marlin_444 said:


> Dana, pnome (Joe ) is wanting some written directions...
> 
> All we need to do is come in through Helen, go straight out, go left on 180 then pass the Brass Town Bald entrance on right and proceed to the State Forestry Road and go left on it, right?


Yeah up until you take a right on the State Forestry Road, not left.


----------



## Marlin_444

Directions sent to all attendees...  

Hmmmmm 'Dog... 

Mochas Garcia for the correction!

Maybe I aughta bring the (Fred) Bear Bow with me???  Naw... 

I'm jus gonna bide my time til Saturday...  

Take it easy in the mid-day sun... 

See y'all there...


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Directions sent to all attendees...




You appear to have missed one.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> You appear to have missed one.



My e-mail shows I sent it like 4 times now...  As you said, it'll prolly show up tonight...


Anyone else out there not get it?  

PM pnome...  He has it...  Dana resent it to him...

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

Dana Young said:


> How many of ya'll are scared of bears?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no need to be they are just big ole babbys



I aint skerred


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

dertiedawg said:


> I aint skerred



I only afraid of 2 days in a tent with Hewhowipeswithsleave and his colon issues


----------



## dertiedawg

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I only afraid of 2 days in a tent with Hewhowipeswithsleave and his colon issues


Especially after Ron's Chili
Vin


----------



## Marlin_444

dertiedawg said:


> Especially after Ron's Chili
> Vin



Oh no Vin - It's Buffalo Chips Chilli... Not Mine


----------



## crossbreed

It was nice talking to some of you today looking forward to meeting you


----------



## Marlin_444

crossbreed said:


> It was nice talking to some of you today looking forward to meeting you



Heck D, 

Last time we were together you had two does ready for the Freezer!

I spect you'll have a Bear ready in a day or two!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

*Tic Toc Y'all!*

T-Minus 3 Days and counting


----------



## crossbreed

Marlin_444 said:


> Heck D,
> 
> Last time we were together you had two does ready for the Freezer!
> 
> I spect you'll have a Bear ready in a day or two!
> 
> Ron



I wish! my back yard vs danas back yard is way diff.
but I'm going to try my best!


----------



## Marlin_444

I been to both, they are still "Backyards"... 

We'll all have a good time...

I can't wait just to get there, I been loking forward to it all year!

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

Me too.  Looking forward to a great time this weekend.  Looking forward to meeting you guys (not Yall, Ima Yankee, forgive me) yall seem to be very cool. 
Vin


----------



## Dana Young

You may be a Yankee but you'll do.


----------



## josh chatham

haha cant wait to see some pics of some big ol bear!!  good luck to yall!


----------



## Marlin_444

dertiedawg said:


> Me too.  Looking forward to a great time this weekend.  Looking forward to meeting you guys (not Yall, Ima Yankee, forgive me) yall seem to be very cool.
> Vin



Hey Vin, 

I noticed the NY hat...  I am a transplant from Maryland but I married a girl from Georgia and then a Girl from Alabama and both of my Daughters were born in Georgia so "I am Southern by Marriage"... They still give me loads of Buffalo Chips since their Daddy is a YANKEE...  

We Baltimore'rons started the war before Sumpter; check your History on the Uprisings in Baltimore, Fort Sumpter surrendered; the first loss of life and bloodshed of the war was on April 19th 1961 in Baltimore, MD (Insert your Rebel Yell here) -

http://www.history.com/this-day-in-history.do?action=Article&id=2177. 

That's my story and I am sticking to it!

Lock-N-Load this weekend fellas!!!

Ron


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey Vin,
> 
> I noticed the NY hat...  I am a transplant from Maryland but I married a girl from Georgia and then a Girl from Alabama and both of my Daughters were born in Georgia so "I am Southern by Marriage"... They still give me loads of Buffalo Chips since their Daddy is a YANKEE...
> 
> We Baltimore'rons started the war before Sumpter; check your History on the Uprisings in Baltimore -
> 
> http://www.history.com/this-day-in-history.do?action=Article&id=2177.
> 
> That's my story and I am sticking to it!
> 
> Lock-N-Load this weekend fellas!!!
> 
> Ron




Maryland is south of the mason-dixon.  Just south, but it still counts as southern in my eyes.  I spent a number of my formative years living in Baltimore.


----------



## dertiedawg

Whew!!! I am so glad to hear that.  When Dana said "You may be a Yankee but you'll do", I thought "yall" were gonna use me for bait.  But now that I know I am not the only yankee, I feel much better.  You've been down here too long though and may be "southernized" so my yankee theory may go out the window.  If I hear any banjo music or see any rope around I'm outa there.  Remember, I'll be packin too.


----------



## dertiedawg

pnome said:


> Maryland is south of the mason-dixon.  Just south, but it still counts as southern in my eyes.  I spent a number of my formative years living in Baltimore.


Uh oh, I think I may be busy this weekend, sorry guys, don't think I can make it!!


----------



## newmoon

DAWG IF YOU SHOW MUCH YANKEE SIGN WE WILL PUT YOU UP WIND AND ALL THE GAME WILL BE CONFUSED AND THINK ITS SAFE AND MAKE IT LIKE SHOOTING FISH IN A BARREL LOL                          ALAN


----------



## Dana Young

Dog,
Ican tie a pretty good southern necktie so we will just have a party and you can just hang around.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Good luck to all of you...even Tonk!

Want a full report on Sunday.

Mo


----------



## dertiedawg

Dana Young said:


> Dog,
> Ican tie a pretty good southern necktie so we will just have a party and you can just hang around.



No thanks, I wear a tie all week long, dont need one on the hunt.  Besides, you'll have to catch me first!!


----------



## Marlin_444

dertiedawg said:


> No thanks, I wear a tie all week long, dont need one on the hunt.  Besides, you'll have to catch me first!!




I seen some yankees run before...  They can scoot!!!   

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

*Countin Down*

T-Minus 2 Days and counting


----------



## dertiedawg

newmoon said:


> DAWG IF YOU SHOW MUCH YANKEE SIGN WE WILL PUT YOU UP WIND AND ALL THE GAME WILL BE CONFUSED AND THINK ITS SAFE AND MAKE IT LIKE SHOOTING FISH IN A BARREL LOL                          ALAN


See that Alan, I knew yall were up to something!!
Vin


----------



## josh chatham

hey guys yall make sure yall steer clear of those panthers up there!!
haha


----------



## Dana Young

allrighty then.


----------



## Dana Young

Josh why don't you come up with us you can be panther guard.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

I hear banjo's playing and getting louder.


----------



## Dana Young

dodalumdumda


----------



## newmoon

Fellows I Have A Bunch Of The Good Paper Plates And About Fifty Plastic Forks, I Would Have Got More But The Dumpster Had A Family Of Gophers In One Corner So I Left The Ones With The Black Rice On Them.                         Alan


----------



## Dana Young

Bring the ones with the black rice also no one will know the difference.


----------



## dertiedawg

newmoon said:


> Fellows I Have A Bunch Of The Good Paper Plates And About Fifty Plastic Forks, I Would Have Got More But The Dumpster Had A Family Of Gophers In One Corner So I Left The Ones With The Black Rice On Them.


----------



## dertiedawg

Hey all, just spoke with crossbreed and he is not able to bring the BBQ Grill.  Just a small stove.  Anyone else able to bring one.
Vin


----------



## pnome

All I got is a big ole gas grill.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> All I got is a big ole gas grill.



Dang Joe - 

You braggin again?  

I have and am bringing my one and only Charcoaler...  Maybe Joe R has one... I'll check witim...

Ron


----------



## Dana Young

we can always cook on a fire pit.


----------



## pnome

Dana Young said:


> we can always cook on a fire pit.




Yeah! Just need some tin foil and some hot coals.


----------



## Marlin_444

Joe R - ain't got one... Sumbuddy check with Buffalo Poop and see if'n he, Pigmy or Mr. Nasty Sleeves can come up with one...


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Yeah! Just need some tin foil and some hot coals.



Can somebody bring a "Grate" (exspanded Metal?), I'll have a Shovel - but we'll need to use it before my first FLUSH (ewwwwww!)...

I'll go pull the grates off my Smoker to bring...  I'd bring it but it's way too bulky...

Somebuddy get some Al-U-Minium Foil and we'll be good to go!!!

Ron


----------



## pnome

I'll bring some foil, no problem.


----------



## Marlin_444

Sumbuddy grab a Xtra bag o coal on the way in...  Looks like we're gonna be set with Grub...

Buffterd is gonna bring some Chilli, so is Joe R...  I got some bowls. 

Joe R is bringing some ground and I am bringing some Deer Sausage (SPICY...)...  

Anybody want to bring anything else, bring it on while the Coals will be hot!

Ron


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Marlin_444 said:


> Joe R - ain't got one... Sumbuddy check with Buffalo Poop and see if'n he, Pigmy or Mr. Nasty Sleeves can come up with one...



Mine's huge!  Better leave it at home in case the Woman needs it 

Talked to Rusty (Mr Nasty Sleaves) and he has a small 19" portable that he'll bring but I'll be honest guys, I wouldn't eat off anything his hands have come in contact with.

Actually I've got a tripod and grate that you hang over a fire that I've never used - maybe I can find it


----------



## Marlin_444

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Mine's huge!  Better leave it at home in case the Woman needs it
> 
> Talked to Rusty (Mr Nasty Sleaves) and he has a small 19" portable that he'll bring but I'll be honest guys, I wouldn't eat off anything his hands have come in contact with.
> 
> Actually I've got a tripod and grate that you hang over a fire that I've never used - maybe I can find it



(Braggin agin  ) Cool... Bring it on... 


ron


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Sumbuddy grab a Xtra bag o coal on the way in...  Looks like we're gonna be set with Grub...



I'll bring a bag.


----------



## dertiedawg

Dana Young said:


> we can always cook on a fire pit.



I got plenty of wood. 
Vin


----------



## newmoon

Dana We Need To Have A Redneck Hotdog Roast Like I Had One Time Out Coon Huntin When I Was A Kid, All We Could Get To Burn Was Fat Pine. I Bet The Next Day Every Plane That Flew Over Thought It Had Snowed On The Mountain That Night, From 12:00 Till Almost Day Light One Or More In The Croud Was Anwsering The Call Every 60 Seconds We All Got Cleaned Out Good.                         Alan


----------



## Marlin_444

OK it's official... I just changed my "No Answer Greeting" on my Phone (that's a BIG Yee Hah!)...  I am off in the AM, plan to get packed and outta here by 10:00 AM...  Headed over the Border (I lose an hour when I cross over, so I'll prolly suffer from "Jet Lag"...)  Spend the night in Kennesaw with my Daughter and the Son in Law, then in the AM have a Biscuit with My Oldest Girl; plop the Son in law in the Truck then head down and see My Buddy JJ in Macon, turn around and hoof it up to Stone Mountain and hook up with HDMarty, then head up 400 to bump into my X Bro in Law... then head to Camp...  Dang, I'll be tired then for sure...  Anyway... 
Can't wait to get to ZERO Hour on the Count Down...  

How bout you?

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

*YEE HAH... Uno Mas Days left!*

T-Minus 1 Day and counting

Man oh Man alive!!!

Here we come!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Good Morning all you Bear Hunters out there...

Weather forecast - Hiawassee, GA 

Thursday 10/9 - High 76 - 30% Chance of Rain
Friday 10/10 - Low 54 - High 79 - 20% Chance of Rain
Saturday 10/11 - Low 55 - High 79 - 10% Chance of Rain
Sunday 10/12 - Low 53 - High 77 - 20% Chance of Rain
Monday 10/13 - Low 48 - High 79 - 20% Chance of Rain

Weather wise, looks like we hit it just right!

I am packing as we speak...

LOCK-N-L0AD then Click-Boom...

See y'all in camp!

Remember your *ORANGE*!!!

Ron


----------



## Dana Young

Newmoon is in the woods now. Hope he gets one today.


----------



## dertiedawg

Dana Young said:


> Newmoon is in the woods now. Hope he gets one today.


Duane (crossbreed) headed up yesterday.  He should be in the woods as well.


----------



## Dana Young

I haven't heard from duane yet. when you going dog?


----------



## Marlin_444

Dana Young said:


> Newmoon is in the woods now. Hope he gets one today.



Me too!  I am brining some "Moore's" to marinate them Backstraps!



dertiedawg said:


> Duane (crossbreed) headed up yesterday.  He should be in the woods as well.



Hope Dewayne THUMPS one too!!!



Dana Young said:


> I haven't heard from duane yet. when you going dog?



Y'all save me a spot not too far from the Fire Pit!

Be safe!!! I'll try to get there between 2:00 - 4:00 PM... on Friday... Save me a Bear!!!

I'll post a "hit the woods" update this evening...

Cooter out!!!  

Ron - Cell: 678-644-5533


----------



## Onewhowipeswithsleeve-

Bringing: 19 in char grill, tent, bow,side arm, and several sleeves.


----------



## Onewhowipeswithsleeve-

Bringing: 19 in char grill, tent, bow,side arm, and several sleeves. cell # 6783861098


----------



## dertiedawg

Dana Young said:


> I haven't heard from duane yet. when you going dog?



Leaving tomorrow morning.
Vin


----------



## Onewhowipeswithsleeve-

I have nothing to say.  I am eating chilli and chasing it with hot sauce while thinking of a way I can get back at TC.  Thanks for the help threelegpigmy.  I will be warning you of use of biological weapons on the ride up.  Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Dana Young

onewhowipeswithsleve
you better be careful with all that spicy food because when you see a bear and get tore up you might explode and ruin our hunting area


----------



## Rem 742

Good luck you fellows. Kill some bigguns. Dana's the man.


----------



## Dana Young

ricky you ought to come go with us.


----------



## mbhawkins123

what county are you guys hunting in???


----------



## pnome

mbhawkins123 said:


> what county are you guys hunting in???



Union, according to google earth anyway.


----------



## Eddy M.

Have a GREAT HUNT I may not be present but I'm there in spirit-- who knows  I might just be free SUNDAY and show up   eddy


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Dana Young said:


> onewhowipeswithsleve
> you better be careful with all that spicy food because when you see a bear and get tore up you might explode and ruin our hunting area



Chilli is ready to go! I only tasted a spoonful last night then had to get up 5 times as that stuff ripped through my system but my body is now clean 
Got my huntin boots all glued up and taped together 
Can't find my huntin knife but I've got TP and a GPS 
Gotta clean all the crap out of my truck and load up 
Stop at Wally World for cheap beer and one of those giant turkey subs that lasts for 3 days

I should be ready by next week


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

*Hey Pigmy*

How about leavin the brown bottle at home for this trip? Maybe you'll hit what your aiming at if you don't have any "medicine" while you hunt


----------



## Onewhowipeswithsleeve-

I knew he was on the sauce.  That explains him and TC not fighting and them pickin on me the whole time.


----------



## Marlin_444

*Today is the day!!!*

Alrighty all you Mountain Men WANNA BE's...

Time to "Man Up"... 

Macon B'ness is done... Headed back to K'saw for a Bran Muffin with my oldest.

Gonna load the SIL and head to Stone Muntain to pick up Vins .50 Cal loaner... 

One more stop up off 400 to visit the X BIL then Hot Foot it to Camp...

We'll see y'all soon!

Cooter


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Marlin_444 said:


> Alrighty all you Mountain Men WANNA BE's...
> 
> Time to "Man Up"...
> 
> Macon B'ness is done... Headed back to K'saw for a Bran Muffin with my oldest.
> 
> Cooter



I'd pass on the bran muffin, we got chilli


----------



## Marlin_444

Eddy M. said:


> Have a GREAT HUNT I may not be present but I'm there in spirit-- who knows  I might just be free SUNDAY and show up   eddy



Hey Eddy, 

I dedicate my Bear Hunt to the memory of my late PaPaw Terry but the Right Front Claw will come to you!

Join us if you can Brother!!!

Ron (AKA Coóter)


----------



## Marlin_444

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I'd pass on the bran muffin, we got chilli



Much like my Jack & Black Powder I like Magnum Loads... Double dose of Imodian will be in order for the AM... 

Cheers!

Cooter


----------



## new blood

*Unfortunately*

I am not going to be able to come up and join yall this year. I was given 2 free Alman Bros tickets for tonight and my girl really wants to go. I honestly would prefer to hunt as I have seen the Bros several times in the past, but like I said, girl really wanted to go. 
If anyone is able to post updates, please do.  I will keep checking in to see if anyone got anything. Definately won't miss the next trip. Hope to meet yall soon.

Good Luck to All!
-John


----------



## Marlin_444

*Missing you*



new blood said:


> I am not going to be able to come up and join yall this year. I was given 2 free Alman Bros tickets for tonight and my girl really wants to go. I honestly would prefer to hunt as I have seen the Bros several times in the past, but like I said, girl really wanted to go.
> If anyone is able to post updates, please do.  I will keep checking in to see if anyone got anything. Definately won't miss the next trip. Hope to meet yall soon.
> 
> Good Luck to All!
> -John



Hey John:

No problem... I prolly woulda gone to ABB concert too!

Definately next time!

Have a great Deer Season...

Ron


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Me too!  I am brining some "Moore's" to marinate them Backstraps!



They were gooooooood...


----------



## pnome

Here are some pics I took.

Camp on Friday night,  Al is regaling the crowd with a tail of his hunting prowess..





Another of camp...




That's Ron (Marlin_444), AJ (threeleggedpigmy), Vin (dertiedawg), all standing in back left to right.  And Al (AL33) and John (Ta-ton-ka chips) seated.

Nice fire to sit over and tell tall tales...





Nice to meet you gentlemen, I had a great time.


----------



## Eddy M.

Harvest report please


----------



## Marlin_444

O for 2 sightings, Dana Young's Grandson (HUNTER - of course) popped a cap, but the Front end loader mis-fired 7 times...  Ta-Ton-Ka Chips would not take a running away Rear End Shot on a Bear... 

I had a Great Time with everyone, and Dana Young put dirtiedawg right on one!






Hope someone got one adter we left this morning... 

Until next year!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Al's got some pics posted in another thread http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=2684158#

Nice hair, A. J. 
I just don't understand some people, just because you're hunting does it mean you can abandon your personal hygiene habits?
I was walking a trail with Pigmy this morning and I suddenly smelled something awful. I remembered Dana's advice that if you smell something between a skunk and a wet dog, a bear is nearby. I stopped to tell Pigmy we were on a bear when I realized the wind had shifted and it was Pigmy's last nights dinner (chilli) I smelled

Something you're glad you DID NOT see. Al33 re-proving Sir Isaac Newton's theory on gravity. Just how far did your TP roll down the hill while your pants were down around your ankles, Al? 

That was some tough and unforgiving terrain. I now understand why bears make slides down those "hills". If I had to hunt those mountains everyday, I'd be as fit as a marathon runner. 

To quote Newmoon, "It was more like a family reunion that meeting a bunch of people you know from behind a key board." Amen to that preacher.  Thanks again to Marlin 444 for getting this together and for Dana Young in giving us a bear hunting crash course and the confidence to get out there and hunt. 

Great to see Pnome again and to meet all the brothers out there at our campfire that I didn't know I had. Can't wait til next year


----------



## Geno

All those people and nothing?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Nothing but a great time.


----------



## Marlin_444

Geno said:


> All those people and nothing?



Hey Geno, 

If only we would have had you there, we woulda surely got one!

No excuses we were hunting, just no killing happened along the way... 

Next time!

Ron


----------



## newmoon

Not to make excuses but the weather never gave us a break with 10 to 15 mile an hour winds blowing at one time or the other from the four corners of the earth, and a near full moon made for mostly night time feeding. maybe the good LORD will give us better conditions next year.            alan


----------



## ABBYS DAD

Is there a firearms hunt in the works??? If so I want in.


----------



## crossbreed

Geno said:


> All those people and nothing?



all these people and yes we got something that we can't replace memorys to last a life time! with some of the best people you could ask for as friends!

BUT THANKS FOR ASKING!


----------



## dertiedawg

ABBYS DAD said:


> Is there a firearms hunt in the works??? If so I want in.



Nothin in the works but I think we might be able to arrange something.  Anyone else interested.  Even if for just a day without the campout?



crossbreed said:


> all these people and yes we got something that we can't replace memorys to last a life time! with some of the best people you could ask for as friends!
> 
> BUT THANKS FOR ASKING!



I got the same thing Duane, they must have given them out to everyone there!


----------



## Dana Young

If it had not of been for muzzle loader that would not fire we would have had one in the range of 300 lbs. plus the memories and good friends.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

Run Little Bears They Are Coming To Take You Away And Mount You In Front Of The Fire Place Where You Will Stay Nice And Warm Forever,


----------



## Marlin_444

2009 Thread has OFFICIALLY been started... 

YEE HAH!!!  Ol'Cooter is taking Banjo Lessons this year 

Ron


----------



## Eddy M.

this year I'm asking off work as soon as I know the hunt dates


----------



## Marlin_444

Eddy M. said:


> this year I'm asking off work as soon as I know the hunt dates



COOL!  

If I can I am gonna take a week off myself!!!

I am gonna lock this old wore out thread and we'll start up our "Jaw'n" on the new one!!!

Ron


----------

